# Deprofundis find similarity between Nenna & Gesualdo i explain briefly



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Ockay you know Gesualdo and Nenna were close friend, classical composers, one might have teach the other or it's the other way around hmm , thus aid & meaning Gesualdo may have had an influence of Nenna.

Strangely enought, but not that strange gesualdo share a place whit nenna on a cd (naive label) this trigger my mind to investigated Nenna, the Tactus release show some blue print in is work of gesualdian proportion in chromatissimo italiano expressioniste.

The madrigal seem very colorful to me , may i dare says bold, adventureous, avant-garde leaning.Yes i said it, the same people into Gesualdo should check Nenna & Luzzaschi achievements but the second one more notorious in term of gesualdian glow if we can says that.

These 3 madrigalist or worth checking out, there music more colorful than anyone exception made Azzaiolo whitch i find amazing.

Now im expecting an LP of Nenna in the mail like told in affored mention posts, and what can i says consort music for viols, motets & madrigals heck this got to be good.

Luca Marenzio another name worth checking out all do he not daring and sensational as affored mention classical composer, all does i could be wrong,i'm saying this and has 3 album of Marenzio and one LP, yes i could says he is more conventional ,less colors palets as a sound painter , yet his madrigals are sunny.*


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The Tactus recording dedicated to Nenna has good sound, realistic, and the performances sound great! 

I continue to have great difficulties with Gesualdo’s responsoria, a recording of motet after motet is just too rich for me, like too much cake, I feel nauseous. I need a recording which tops and tails it wifh chant, like Parrott - except I find Parrott too macho, extrovert and driven forward. Have you heard Cera?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> The Tactus recording dedicated to Nenna has good sound, realistic, and the performances sound great! you betcha sir , excellence a chateau lafite of thee greatest year timeless memory, Pomponio Nenna was a great composer , it's not just well recorded, there is also Paul van Nevel rendition of Pomponio Nenna, please god hail this man, he made a polyphonic serie on italy...
> 
> I continue to have great difficulties with Gesualdo's responsoria, a recording of motet after motet is just too rich for me, like too much cake, I feel nauseous. I need a recording which tops and tails it wifh chant, like Parrott - except I find Parrott too macho, extrovert and driven forward. Have you heard Cera?


Try Erato double cd for Tenebrae Responsoria!

Nave a great day fellow :tiphat:


----------

